# Overly superstitious family giving me a hard time about my party invite



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

So I saw Frankie'sBride's cool Surreal Estate invite and thought it was a wonderful idea so I based our invite on with that general concept - open house for a house on sale. Sent the invite out yesterday night and am now getting a whole slew of e-mails from family members who are overly superstitious and saying that my invite that sounds like we're selling the house is bad and foreboding. Who's to say that we wouldn't be selling the house to move into the bigger one? 

Just wanted to rant somewhere as no one else I know would understand. My invite was pretty tame - I didn't even mention that it was haunted, abandoned and had a graveyard or anything, just went into specifics as to the "shops" (e.g., Hannibal's Steakhouse) that it was near to. 

Does anyone else have family or friends who are overly superstitious? If I were to have a whole graveyard up for the entire October, my family would surely freak out saying that it would invite bad spirits to the house. (Why not good spirits?)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a roll-your-eyes kind of situation, isn't it?

They are understanding that it's a party invite, right? I'd just laugh and repeat that every time the make a fuss.

My MIL is extremely superstitious, so I've had to deal with her freaking out over us owning black cats, getting married on such an awful day (more my mother, but you could tell MIL was upset) and other such silliness.

(and this is so cool that so many people liked my party theme... especially since it looks like I won't get to use it this year! At least it's not going to waste!  )


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, Frankie's Girl! (lol, sorry thought it was Frankie's Bride)

Yeah, they do, but they're soooo superstitious about everything. I haven't stopped rolling my eyes and have just chucked those e-mails in the trash. I told them that it was just a joke. It's not like a put a price in the "ad." 

Your invite looks soooo cool - very professionally done. I'm so sorry that you've ended up having to think twice about having your party. Could you host the party in someone else's house? 

Oh, yeah, I'm sure if I owned black cats, they'd never come over for fear that the cats will cross their paths at any time. They hardly come over nowadays. Or if we got married on Friday the 13th, can you imagine?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I sent out our invites this past weekend.
I've already gotten a few reactions from people about 'having to rethink' their costumes now.
Nothing really to do with superstitions, but it does give me a sense of foreboding.
Of course, it could go both ways. They either bail out because they think they have to come dressed a certain way or I have a theater full of people dressed for the theater lol

MsM


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I understand what you mean. I have a few friends who really freak out over the invites (too scary, too real, ie. writ of execution and severed fingers). Those who look forward to the party the most are the ones who are impressed and anxiously await next year's invite. My mom hates Halloween and really gives me a hard time for celebrating it with a party. I jokingly tell her that we abstain from satanic rituals and animal sacrificing until midnight. Of course she doesn't think me saying that is very funny. There is nothing wrong with dressing up and having a good time. Everyone should loosen up. It's all in fun. I have a black cat and my wedding anniversary is in October as well. I will probably celebrate the season for many years to come.


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

Party Poopers!

Their just so wrapped up in themselves that it's hard for them to think of a GOOD costume for a costume party with a Halloween theme. Cut them some slack and tell them that you won't count on them to show up. More food and drink for the rest of the guests, right?

After this, you should know better than to send them invites in the future.

And if they balk that you didn't send them one next year?
Tell them that you didn't want to upset them like you did this year.

That'll teach 'em.​


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I've had friends get together for an "intervention" because of some of my morbid themes. I love the Surreal Estate theme (still working on my invite) and thought it would be a "funny" lighter spin this year. I didn't think about the supersitious ones -- UGH! PARTY POOPERS!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

B Scary said:


> I've had friends get together for an "intervention" because of some of my morbid themes. I love the Surreal Estate theme (still working on my invite) and thought it would be a "funny" lighter spin this year. I didn't think about the supersitious ones -- UGH! PARTY POOPERS!


OMG, an "intervention"? : )

Wait until they see your invite! : ) Just makes you want to make it more morbid, doesn't it?


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

While I'd be
super CHEEZED at my
friends for pulling a stunt
like that. You have to consider
what was their motovation?
Unfortunatly, I have the
tendancy to see things
from both sides. (I
hate that about
me.)


You might want to rope it in concerning your invitations. Can you step aside and look at the invitations and think,
"Is this going to be too strong, visually, that will cause them to come around with pitchforks & tourches?"
No sense in doing that if you want to bring friends to your festivities. So make it easy for them.
There is a sort of "Social Grace" in place in today's scociety.
So maybe they think it was in bad taste.

Next time, try not to hit them with a ton of bricks.
It's like getting in a cold pool. It's best to "ease in", rather
than the "Cannon Ball" technique, less they slip into HYPOTHERMIA.​


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

colmmoo said:


> OMG, an "intervention"? : )
> 
> Wait until they see your invite! : ) Just makes you want to make it more morbid, doesn't it?


Yep! An intervention...not because of my invite but because I live among monsters for a little of a month each year. Our house has become increasly more haunted with each passing of Halloween. Mainly from the inspiration from this forum. I am an event planner and I am always going over the top to transform venues per the theme, we go over the top at Christmas but for some reason my friends thought because it was Halloween there must be some underlying "issue" that lead me to haunt my house. They still come to the party and have a great time but it's is funny how people try to_ read_ into a Halloween lovers minds. SCARY!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I am amazed, said with full belly laughter! superstitious family members and interventions?
Really? 
My friends and family just think I am CRAZY, so they roll their eyes at me. But I have so much fun in my craziness, that slowly they are coming around....HEE HEE! 
They were a little concerned when I was building bloody pigs heads and putting them on stakes in the middle of July...., and even more concerned when I spent a week taking pictures of them ( for the scary scene contest).... ALOT OF EYE ROLLIN THAT MONTH !

Man, interventions and family members that shun you. That is serious. Get new friends and cut the family members out of the will. ( kidding. you really cant do that.) 
Geesh, I feel for all of you that aren't understood. My mother adores Black Cats !


----------



## daredevilred (Sep 28, 2006)

If I were you I wouldnt have invited them they sound kinda like party killers.


----------

